# Need 2 br for week of Aug 1 in Ft Myers area



## anne1125 (Jun 18, 2015)

Need a 2 bedroom with check in date of Aug 1 only.  

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## b2bailey (Jun 18, 2015)

Am I the only one who wonders about a request like this? Talk about looking for a needle in a haystack.


----------



## anne1125 (Jun 18, 2015)

I have a 1 bedroom but would like the opportunity for more space if possible.  We already have flight tickets so we're limited.

That makes sense to me.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 19, 2015)

Try renting from Beach Club I.
They have reasonably priced 2 bedrooms in the summer and they are huge units with two balconies.

http://beachclubone.us


----------



## anne1125 (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------

